# Histiocytoma



## tehfuzz (Sep 13, 2018)

Hi All -

Have any V owners dealt with Histiocytoma? I noticed a little button bump on murphys paw a week ago. It grew a little, and didnt stop our murph from his routine and runs. However, he was chewing on a bone last night and must have bitten his bump on his paw by accident causing it to bleed pretty consistently. We brought him into the vet and they confirmed it was Histiocytoma. They're taking a sample to send it off for further analysis. In rare cases some have been malignant, but most are benign tumors.


Fingers and Paws crossed our results come back benign and we can get this thing removed. Our little boy is only 7 months old, and has been run through the ringer with allergies this fall. I just want my poor fella to feel some relief and catch a break.


Cheers,
Fuzz


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If its a histiocytoma, they go away on there own in about 3 months.


----------



## Rajones5 (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi tehfuzz,
My vizsla girl, Minka, had a histiocytoma come up not far from her eye when she was 7 months. I had it checked out by my vet who suspected it to be a histiocytoma, but at a very early stage (at this point it was simply a slightly raised pink bump under her hair that no one really noticed, except me). My vet told me it would probably grow 3-4 times its size and, in a few months, just disappear. He also said there was a small chance it could be cancerous and we planned a follow-up visit to have the bump reexamined and to determine if the spot should be tested. It slowly got bigger over the next couple of months and grew in to a very pink and angry looking hairless, dime-sized bump. It being on her face meant everyone asked what it was and if I had had it checked by a vet. I assured everyone that I had seen the vet and that she had another appointment to have it looked at. The spot never seemed to bother her. With time, the spot started to look dry; the skin looked scaly and would occasionally crack and bleed. This worried me because it had been about 2 ½ months and it didn’t seem to be shrinking. I was anxious for the vet visit the following week. Over the course of that week, I felt like the bump had started to change and just maybe had started to recede, but was unsure what my vet would think because it was still large and scabby. To my surprise, my vet thought it looked OK and said I should give it another couple of weeks and bring her back if it hadn’t started to shrink. In 2 weeks’ time he would recommend it’s testing and removal, but didn’t want to remove it surgically unnecessarily since it would most likely leave a scar.
He reassured me and said that in his experience these will get big and nasty and then will just go away one day (in about 3 months). He was right! During the next 2 weeks the bump on Minka’s face got smaller and smaller until it was gone. There’s not even a scar! 

Sorry for the long, drawn out story. I know the waiting is the worst. The 3 months Minka had the histiocytoma felt more like 6 to me. Hope my experience offers some relief. I am going to try and include some pictures, one where you can see the histiocytoma when it was almost at its largest.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

yep, Elvis had one when he was about 12 months, it disappeared after a couple of months.


----------

